# Dragonology



## Reformed Baptist (Oct 16, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with this Ernest Drake series? My son has taken an interest in it and I am trying to learn more about it. 

RB


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Oct 16, 2008)

I think it's pretty good fun fantasy/fiction.

My son (11) has the Drake stuff. He is really into dragons these days.


----------

